

YouCompleteMe Code Completion Engine for Vim - tcoppi
https://github.com/Valloric/YouCompleteMe

======
atmosx
* Awesome plug-in for the greatest editor in our galaxy.

* Works awesomely well with UltiSnipts

but it's very old news... Why is it on the front-page????

------
SEJeff
Huge fan of this plugin and have been using it for awhile, however it is
indeed old news

------
thinkpad20
That's a pretty ginormous readme.

~~~
johncoltrane
For a pretty ginormous plugin larger than the Vim executable plus $VIMRUNTIME
plus ~/.vim/.

